# Help! UKBA rejected original bank statements as "copies"



## RyanP (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi,

For my wife and stepdaughter's visa, we sent to the UKBA the original versions of my bank statements (Santander) and also copies (the copies and originals could be distinguished due to the fact the copies were in black and white, the originals sent by the bank were in colour). They have sent a letter with the following text:

"It is noted that you have supplied bank statements for your sponsor and these do show payment of income, however as these are not original we are unable to accept them."

And further:

"Documents required:

1. Original or endorsed, detailed bank statements covering September 2015-February 2016 <Name of Sponsor>. These should show payment of income."

All I can do is request the bank to send out copies, but they are unable to stamp them. I know that from past experience that the branch will not stamp them (we will ask them again anyway, even beg if necessary) as they have said to me there is no way for them to verify the statements as true. So we are stuck - the UKBA has rejected the originals, all we can get from the bank is a copy (it will be one long single stream of statements covering that period instead of the individual ones sent to the UKBA).

Any advice on what to do or are we doomed to failure?

My payslips were not originals, so I had them stamped by the company. I never thought about doing this with my bank statements due to the fact they were the original ones. Perhaps my mistake was including copies and also mentioning that I had included copies and please return the originals!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The fact you have enclosed copies has nothing to do with it. Don't know why they say Santander statement isn't original as I know what it looks like and seems nothing like a copy - printed on both sides on a heavy-stock paper, in two colours.


----------



## RyanP (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe it was my wording in a letter included as I wanted to have the originals returned and perhaps it came across as everything listed was only a copy:
"All of the above documents include copies and, where appropriate, translations. Where possible, please can you return the originals? Thank you."

I have contacted Stander and will will send out statements for the required period, but the statement will be (as far as I remember, as I requested similar about a year ago for a visit visa) one long continuous one covering the whole period rather than monthly. Also, they could not (would not?) stamp it before sending it out. I have also asked in the past for a branch to stamp them, but been refused by both of the branches near me.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, very confusing request which you shouldn't have included.
You should have said: I have included both original documents and copies. Please retain the copies but return the originals. 
Get a cover letter from Santander confirming what you are enclosing is original, generated by the bank.


----------



## RyanP (Jul 24, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, very confusing request which you shouldn't have included.
> You should have said: I have included both original documents and copies. Please retain the copies but return the originals.
> Get a cover letter from Santander confirming what you are enclosing is original, generated by the bank.


I asked for that and they refused. I will call again though and ask them again (politely).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Threaten to move your bank if they don't!


----------



## RyanP (Jul 24, 2012)

I spoke to the bank again and they refused; they won't provide any kind of verification of bank statements. I explained the situation and they still refused.

It looks like my poor wording has screwed our happy life together in England, if they won't accept an explanation or the statements Santander is sending (sadly, without any kind of verification).


----------



## Kestra (Nov 19, 2015)

I'd call every branch in your area, somegimes its just about who you get. Start out explaining that you need some sort of authentication and you're happy to use whatever method they are willing to provide.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Kestra said:


> I'd call every branch in your area, somegimes its just about who you get. Start out explaining that you need some sort of authentication and you're happy to use whatever method they are willing to provide.


So would I! But is it possible that the next set of originals you have requested from the bank will be accepted? It was obviously an error on the part of the ECO looking at your application. I guess you have to post the next set of originals? I would enclose the envelope they come in too!


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

It was you who confused them by sending copy statements along with original. Just orignal was enough. Cannot you request a letter from bank on official headed paper? Talk to manager or senior person at bank and try to explain the reason you need it


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is nothing wrong in attaching photocopy of originals. ECO clearly made a mistake in thinking the original statement was a copy.


----------



## RyanP (Jul 24, 2012)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> So would I! But is it possible that the next set of originals you have requested from the bank will be accepted? It was obviously an error on the part of the ECO looking at your application. I guess you have to post the next set of originals? I would enclose the envelope they come in too!


I was thinking about enclosing them and not opening the envelope, but it's always possible the communication could contain some spam.

But once we receive them we will definitely be visiting branches all over the region (Tyne & Wear) to ask each one if they will be so kind as to verify them in some way. I might leave them sealed as an extra assurance to the bank that they have not been opened (albeit, I guess it can be claimed that can be faked) and they can open the envelope themselves and verify them.

We have been given two deadlines in the letter - 12 May to respond and 19 May to provide the requested information, so the plan of action is (although some of these might be a long shot):


On Tuesday, call UKVI and try to explain the situation (my poor wording), assuming that is the reason for them being considered copies.
Already sent an email to the Santander CEO (politely) asking for an explanation of why Santander do not have a way of verifying bank statements (and explaining the impact for my family and I).
On Tuesday, send a letter of explanation to UKVI via guaranteed next day delivery, explaining my poor choice of words and begging with them to understand this and see for themselves that every document is an original (many with stamps or signatures), but all have accompanying copies too.
On receipt the the next statements from Santander, visit every branch in the area and ask for the banks stamp and/or a letter of verification, until we either succeed or exhaust all opportunities.

If, in the end, we can't be together here then it will be in my wife's home country in Russia. No strict ECO or bizarre rules of a bank will keep us apart, it will just change where we live life. (Saying that, I would rather remain in the UK because I know coming back will be impossible for my wife and stepdaughter.)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Please let us know how it goes. It helps others know how to proceed, particularly with banks and bank statements which are so crucial for a successful application. All the best!


----------



## Em3010 (Jan 15, 2016)

Good luck with your phone call. Hopefully if you explain that there seems to be some confusion as you did submit originals they will check again and see them.


----------



## Jimmyuk (Jan 26, 2016)

I have this problem with natwest bank. I do online banking, I can print statements out that will have bank logo at top just as if the bank has printed them out but Natwest refuse to stamp them or provide a covering letter saying they are Authentic. They don't use rubber stamps anymore. I'm having to back order copies and have them sent to me. It appears the UKVI appendix needs updating and staff brought up to date on bank rules as they are asking people to acquire something that's not possible in some cases. 

If someone was going to go to the trouble of forging a bank statement, I think they could make a rubber bank stamper easily enough to accompany this and they ask for this stamp to authenticate the document.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Don't call the bank branch and ask, it's far too easy to turn you down on the phone. It's much better to ask in person, they are less likely to say no.

Also, I find a lot depends on how you ask.

"Can you stamp these for me?" - the easiest answer is no.
"I need for you to stamp these for me." - the more likely response is to just do it.

I find if I sound like I know exactly what I'm doing, I am more likely to get my way. Just be polite, but firm. Good luck.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Some people got a print-out of Home Office regulations about online statement (from FM1.7) and showed to bank staff.


----------



## Rosalindmct (May 28, 2015)

Can you not go into a branch and ask them to print 6 months of statements there and then and then stamp each one? That way there is no way they can have been tampered with them if they have been printed there and then by the staff member. I had official copies of statements save for the last month as it hadn't arrived yet. I simply went into branch and ask for the last month's print out and he stamped and signed the 2 pages and my visa just went through fine. The ECO can accept a print out of it has been stamped and signed in branch.


----------



## RyanP (Jul 24, 2012)

My wife called and, unfortunately, we did not get any further insight regarding the bank statements.



Joppa said:


> Some people got a print-out of Home Office regulations about online statement (from FM1.7) and showed to bank staff.


Good point, I have quoted the relevant paragraph (and provided a link to the PDF) to the person at Santander dealing with my complaint.

In the same letter they also asked for documentary evidence to confirm that "your [my wife's] dependent child resides with you at your current address."
Did we miss something in the guidance? As far as I remember from the guidance, we just needed to provide correspondence for my wife and I. Their letter also had the guidance attached for evidence of cohabitation with your partner. So we are a bit confused. (We did include one letter that confirmed she resides with us though, it was from our landlord.)



Rosalindmct said:


> Can you not go into a branch and ask them to print 6 months of statements there and then and then stamp each one? That way there is no way they can have been tampered with them if they have been printed there and then by the staff member. I had official copies of statements save for the last month as it hadn't arrived yet. I simply went into branch and ask for the last month's print out and he stamped and signed the 2 pages and my visa just went through fine. The ECO can accept a print out of it has been stamped and signed in branch.


Sadly not, the branch claims they are unable to print off statements (except for a "mini statement"). I have tried a few different branches of Santander in the past for this. (For my wife's parents' visit visa.)


----------



## Kestra (Nov 19, 2015)

Could you try some sort of social media to see if you could reach someone else with Santander? I'm not on Twitter but a lot of people seem to use that for customer service now when they have an issue. I feel like you just need to find one person who will help you with such a simple request!

Short of verifying the actual statements, I wonder if you could get a bank reference letter or something just verifying that yes, you have this account with them, etc. I know that's not really what UKVI is looking for but you've already provided them with what they wanted and it wasn't enough. I can't imagine how frustrating this situation must be for you and for other people dealing with branches who will not stamp statements.


----------



## RyanP (Jul 24, 2012)

Kestra said:


> Could you try some sort of social media to see if you could reach someone else with Santander? I'm not on Twitter but a lot of people seem to use that for customer service now when they have an issue. I feel like you just need to find one person who will help you with such a simple request!


I tried Twitter on the weekend, but they weren't helpful sadly. However, I did find that one person - a very lovely lady working for Santander complaints - who has requested statements for the required period and get the stamped and then sent on to me! Hopefully this is enough to make the Home Office happy.

A big thank you to everyone for their advice and support.


----------



## dalizk (Apr 12, 2016)

Yay thats great! The same thing is happening to us. My husband is in the UK already and he had to order and pay $76.00 dollars for this bank statements with Chase Bank in the US. We received the statements but they look like photocopies  I want to get them stamped but since he is in the UK and I'm not authorized to his bank account they said that they can't stamp them. I hope the HO believes that they are true copies from the branch


----------



## RyanP (Jul 24, 2012)

Belatedly - in the end, everything turned out fine.

On Wednesday 04/05/2016 we sent a letter via special delivery with documents proving my stepdaughter lives here and also a letter responding to theirs about the bank account. We explained that the bank statements were originals (just like ones we had used for previous visas) and that the wording I had used might have been a bit confusing, but we would soon send them fresh copies from the bank.

On Friday 06/05/2016 we received stamp bank statements from Santander. On Saturday 07/05/2016 we were going to send out the bank statements along with a letter, but not long before leaving we received all documents back from UKVI _*AND*_ a letter stating the visas had been renewed!!

I guess the person assessing the documents must have taken a look at the original bank statements again as they were separated from the documents we originally sent out, placed instead with the documents we had recently sent to them (to prove that my stepdaughter lived with us).



dalizk said:


> Yay thats great! The same thing is happening to us. My husband is in the UK already and he had to order and pay $76.00 dollars for this bank statements with Chase Bank in the US. We received the statements but they look like photocopies  I want to get them stamped but since he is in the UK and I'm not authorized to his bank account they said that they can't stamp them. I hope the HO believes that they are true copies from the branch


I hope everything works out well for you!


----------



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

I had the same problem when I initially requested bank statements from the bank - they basically printed off copies of the pdf statements I could access online anyway. I called them and told them I was making a visa application and that its crucial for the bank statements they print that each page MUST be on proper headed paper - no photocopies or standard printouts. Only proper headed paper is sufficient.


----------



## dalizk (Apr 12, 2016)

Did they give you the proper statements after calling?


----------



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

dalizk said:


> Did they give you the proper statements after calling?


Yes, they did. I think I might have had to pay again, but I wasn't in a position to argue - I just wanted the statements!


----------

